# Sci-Fi Character



## Joe_Bassett (Jan 29, 2016)

Here's a sketch of a sci-fi-ish character.  


I'll follow up with a cleaner tablet adaptation.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 29, 2016)

This is good, really good.. but I was expecting something more... alien.. you know, like with a Mantis head or some creature feature.. I bet you could do something fabulous like that with your skill...anyway, I love your style..


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jan 30, 2016)

Here's a series of more developed sketches:


----------



## xtrmnitemare (Jan 30, 2016)

I like it, also off-topic... Andy and BMTH in the signature? Automatically cool in my books. But this is really great.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jan 30, 2016)

Edited version (Added Mechanical arm, rifle, leg armour):


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Jan 31, 2016)

That looks so good. What program did you use ?


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Feb 1, 2016)

I used autodesk Sketchbook and Clip Studio Paint.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Feb 1, 2016)

GuitarHiro97 said:


> I used autodesk Sketchbook and Clip Studio Paint.



Got it. I will have to try it myself  
I hope you do post more.


----------

